
The Long-Ignored Reptile Rewriting the Prologue to the Dinosaur Story - Petiver
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2017/04/teleocrater-dinosaurs-aphanosaurs-crocodiles/522489/?single_page=true
======
Nursie
Interesting stuff!

I'm more interested in the pseudo-suchian angle though at the moment. People
seem to think of crocs a lot like sharks - at some point, many millions of
years ago, a croc popped into existence and they have stayed much the same
ever since. We also have a lot of news about dinosaurs and their seagoing or
aerial relatives.

But the Crocs are fascinating. Some were just plain huge, like sarcosuchus,
but there was masses of variety. They exhibited all sorts of convergent-
evolutionary forms.

There were dog-sized crocs with long legs, bipedal crocs, there were 5m long
sea-crocs with tail-flukes that filled the same niches as icthyosaurs or
dolphins... almost all of them are total nightmare-fuel.

I want to know more about these!

